# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2013 >  >  المريخ السوداني وزعيمه المفدي VS الهلام الصغير

## احمر مكة

*بسم الله نبدا 
وعلي بركة الله
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*المكـــان : ملعب كادوقلي  
الزمان الثلاثاء الساعه الخامسه مساء.
المناسبة : الأسبوع السادس عشر لبطولة دوري سوداني الممتاز
المُدير الفني لزعيمنا المفدي
مايكل كروجر 

تحت مساعده ابراهومه 



الهلام الصغير 
ما عندنا ليهم اي شي اي هلفوت يجب عدم ذكره وجعله نسيا منسيا 
القنوات الناقله 
اون لاين TV 
ويقوم بهذا بالربط والتقديم والتصوير المبدع كولا
وفي الاخراج د. محمد سيف الاسلام 
الإذاعات الناقلة
الرياضيه اف ام 104 
وفي القرايه بوست الخطير احمر مكة 
وتحت الاستماع المشاهده 
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*اللهم انصرنا ياااارب
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بدري بدري كده يااحمر مكة ؟؟؟

*

----------


## احمر مكة

*اللهم انصرنا اللهم اصرنا اللهم انصرنا 
اللهم انصر الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*بإذن الله .. منتصرين يا أحمر مكة
                        	*

----------


## علي سنجة

*منتصرين بإذن الله
بالتوفيق للزعيم
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*الله يستر من البوست دة
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
احمر مكة هدف اول

*

----------


## عباس ميرغني

*احمر مكة والشمشار بيودنا التوج الله يستر من الرجفة الحاصلة ده 
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

بدري بدري كده يااحمر مكة ؟؟؟




لازام من بدري 
عشان ما تنعوق
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدلميت
					

بإذن الله .. منتصرين يا أحمر مكة



تسلم يا قلب 
وباذن الله منتصرين
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة علي سنجة
					

منتصرين بإذن الله
بالتوفيق للزعيم




النصر حليفنا باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

الله يستر من البوست دة



اخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ 
نقول شنو عاد 
بعد صفارة الحكم 
بقى يفتح بوست المبارة الجاية 
وشوفو ليهو حل الزول دا
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

الله يستر من البوست دة



اللهم امين 
بس البوستات الكتيره قبل دا ما لها عيب لي
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*النصر للزعيم والعودة بالنقاط الثلاث قادر يا كريم

*

----------


## ود البقعة

*الله يسترها معانا 

*

----------


## متوكل مصطفى عباس قرشي

*منتصرين بإذن الله
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*بسم الله الرحمن والرحيم
اللهم انصر الزعيم فى كل زمان ومكان
                        	*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*لو لم يدخل  بله   لما  كان هدف التعادل---------------فى اخر خمسة دقائق
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*منتصرين بإذن واحد أحد
*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*اللهم انصر الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*اللهم نصرك المؤزر

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*غادرت    بعثة المريخ الى مدينة كادقلي فى تمام الساعة التاسعة والنصق من صباح  الثلاثاء  لاداء مباراة امام فريق هلال كادقلي فى اطار الاسبوع السادس عشر  للدوري الممتاز وغادرت  البعثة برئاسة السيد حماد موسي كافي  عضوء مجلس  الادارة والمهندس عبدالرحمن ابراهيم عضو مجلس الادارة والاستاذ عبدالصمد  محمد عثمان نائب الامين العام رئيس القطاع الرياضي   والاستاذ حسن يوسف  مدير المكتب التنفيذي , والجهازين الاداري والفني بقيادة المدرب الالماني  مايكل كروجر ومساعده كاستن والمدرب العام ابراهيم حسين  وهشام السيد مدرب  الحراس ومجدي السافي مدرب اللياقه و د. احمد الفضل طبيب الفريق ود. احمد  العابد اختصاصي العلاج الطبيعي  للفريق و20 لاعبا قد وقع عليهم الاختيار .
 وكان فى وداع البعثة الفريق طارق عثمان  الطاهر الامين العام لنادي المريخ   و العقيد طارق محمد ابراهيم مدير الكرة والاستاذ مصطفي توفيق المدير  الاداري لنادي المريخ  .





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مريخ (كروجر) في مهمة صعبة بكادوقلي 

يخوض المريخ متصدر الدوري بـ35 نقطة مباراة صعبة امام الهلال كادوقلي عصرا على ملعب كادوقلي ، ويسعى الاحمر الى الابتعاد في الصدارة عن اقرب منافسيه (الهلال) ، وستمثل مباراة كادوقلي الظهور الاول الرسمي للمدير الفني الجديد للمريخ الالماني مايكل كروجر ، وتغادر بعثة المريخ خلال الساعات القادمة الى كادوقلي على ان تعود عقب المباراة مباشرة ، وتاكدت مشاركة هيثم مصطفى صانع العاب المريخ في المباراة بعد الاصابة التي تعرض لها في مباراة النسور ، واكد الجهاز الفني للمريخ جاهزة اللاعب للمشاركة امام الهلال كادوقلي، في المقابل يسعى طارق احمد ادم الى تحقيق الفوز على المريخ والتقدم اكثر في ترتيب الدوري.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﺍﻻﺳﻮﺩ ﺣﺪﻳﺚ ﺍﻟﺸﺎﺭﻉ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﻲ ﺑﻜﺎﺩﻭﻗﻠﻲ

ﺣﻈﻴﺖ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﻫﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﺠﺒﺎﻝ ﺑﺎﻫﺘﻤﺎﻡ ﻛﺒﻴﺮ ﻣﻦ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﻴﻴﻦ ﺑﻤﺪﻧﻴﺔ ﻛﺎﺩﻭﻗﻠﻲ ﺣﻴﺚ ﻇﻠﺖ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺪﻳﺎﺕ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﻘﺎﻫﻲ ﻭﺍﻻﻧﺪﻳﺔ ﻣﻨﺒﺮﺍ ﻟﻠﻨﻘﺎﺵ ﺣﻮﻝ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺣﻴﺚ ﺣﻤﻠﺖ ﺍﻧﺼﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻳﻴﻦ ﺍﻋﻼﻡ ﻭﺷﻌﺎﺭﺍﺗﻬﻤﺎ ﻭﻫﻲ ﺗﻄﻮﻑ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻳﻨﺔ ﻭﻳﺘﻮﻗﻊ ﺍﻥ ﺗﺤﻈﻲ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﺑﺤﻀﻮﺭ ﺟﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮﻱ ﻛﺒﻴﺮ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻧﺼﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻳﻴﻦ  .

*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*اللهم انصرنا يارب العالمين 
نصرا كبيرا
                        	*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*
*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يصل الى كادوقلي

وصلت بعثة المريخ الى مدينة كادوقلي فى تمام الساعة الحاديه من صباح الثلاثاء لاداء مباراة امام فريق هلال كادوقلي فى اطار الاسبوع السادس عشر للدوري الممتاز وغادرة البعثة برئاسة السيد حماد موسي كافي عضوء مجلس الادارة والمهندس عبدالرحمن ابراهيم عضو مجلس الادارة والاستاذ عبدالصمد محمد عثمان نائب الامين العام رئيس القطاع الرياضي والاستاذ حسن يوسف مدير المكتب التنفيذي , والجهازين الاداري والفني بقيادة المدرب الالماني مايكل كروجر ومساعده كاستن والمدرب العام ابراهيم حسين وهشام السيد مدرب الحراس ومجدي السافي مدرب اللياقه و د. احمد الفضل طبيب الفريق ود. احمد العابد اختصاصي العلاج الطبيعي للفريق و20 لاعبا قد وقع عليهم الاختيار .
وكان فى استقبال البعثة فى مطار مدينة كادوقلي الاستاذ حسن يحي رئيس مجلس الشباب والرياضية و والسيد ياسر كباشي رئيس المجلس الاعلي للارشاد ,والسيد وزير الزراعة بالولايه كمال عثمان بله ورئيس نادي هلال كادوقلي , والعقيد ياسر مدير شرطة المحلية , ورئيس وسكرتير نادي مريخ كادوقلي واعضاء مجلس الادارة ورابطة مشجعي المريخ بمدينة كادوقلي .
وكان فى وداع البعثة فى مطار الخرطوم الفريق طارق عثمان الطاهر الامين العام لنادي المريخ و العقيد طارق محمد ابراهيم مدير الكرة والاستاذ مصطفي توفيق المدير الاداري لنادي المريخ .

*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*احبك وانت  فى كادقلى بتردم 
والالتراسك لحفر المطر بتردم 
احبك وانت فى الغرب بتغلب 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*السعودي : مباراة هلال كادوقلي خطوة هامة نحو اللقب



اكد الكابتن سعيد مصطفي بان مباراة هلال كادوقلي تعتبر خطوه هامة نحو احراز لقب بطولة الدوري الممتاز , سيما وان فريق الهلال يعتبر من افضل الاندية حاليا فى بطولة الدوري بعد المستوي الذى ظل يقدمه الفريق , واكد السعودي بان هلال كادوقلي استطاع ان يفرض التعادل علينا فى مباراة الذهاب فى استاد المريخ وهو الامر يتطلب منا انتزاع الفوز منه فى استاد كادوقلي .ورفض السعودي الحديث حول ان الفوز على هلال كادوقلي يعني الاقتراب من اللقب , مؤكد بان اى انتصار يقرب من اللقب ولكن هناك 10 مباريات اخري فى الانتظار .

*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*الاسبوع ده والجاي رش الجلافيط العالمي اصلا ما بنرفع منهم حتي لو ماتو زاتو
                        	*

----------


## عباس ميرغني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة شيكو مدريد
					

الاسبوع ده والجاي رش الجلافيط العالمي اصلا ما بنرفع منهم حتي لو ماتو زاتو



شيكو حبينا الجماعة في فشلونة كمان قاعدين يغلبوا ببركات كسلاوي هالة صعبة علي قول حسن بسوسة
*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*ياخ ناس فشلونة ديل منتهين ساي والله شويه كده كسلاوي بجليهم ليك

بس حمامنا ديل نرشهم بالكيماوي
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الاجتماع الفني لمباراة المريخ وهلال كادقلي



عقد الاجتماع الفني لمباراة المريخ وهلال كادقلي فى تم الساعة الثانية عشر والنصف ظهر وتراس الاجتماع الاستاذ  ابوالقاسم حسين  سكرتير الاتحاد المحلي بكادقلي , وحضر من جانب المريخ  الاستاذ عبدالصمد محمد عثمان رئيس القطاع الرياضي والاستاذ حسن يوسف المدير التنفيذي , وحضر من جانب فريق هلال كادقلي عمر كباشي المدير الاداري لفريق هلال كادقلي .
وتقرر ان تلعب المباراة فى الساعة الرابعة والنصف  و ان يرتدي المريخ الزي الاحمر الكاملي وفريق هلال كادقلي الزي الازرق الكامل وان يجلس لاعبي المريخ فى  المقاعد الجنوبية ولاعبي هلال كادقلي فى المقاعد الشمالية .


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كروجر يتفقد الملعب والوفد  الاداري يشيد  بالاستاد


فور الوصول الى  الفندق المصاحب لاستاد كادقلي  تفقد الجهاز الفني للمريخ ارضية ملعب استاد كادقلي , وكذلك الجهاز الاداري  الذى اشاد كثيرا  باستاد كادقلي  واعتبره من افضل الاستادات حاليا فى  السودان واحد اهم  انجازات بطولة سيكافا  التى استضافتها مدينية الفاشر  وكادقلي .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* كافي : يشيد بالاستقبال ويثمن دور الوالي


اشاد  الاستاذ حماد موسي كافي رئيس بعثة المريخ الى كادقلي بحفاوة الاستقبال  التى وجدها المريخ فى مطار  مدنية  كادقلي وعلى السرعة الكبيرة  فى الاجراءات  ,  وان زيارة المريخ  تتزامن من التغير السياسي  بتعين الوالي الجديد لولاية جنوب كردفان  المهندس ادم الفكي  وتمني له التوفيق وشكره على حسن الاستقبال وافاده السيد وزير الزراعة بالولايه كمال عثمان بله ورئيس نادي هلال كادقلي مندوبا عنه فى الاستقابل .
واكد كافي بان مباراة المريخ امام هلال كادقلي هى مباراة بين شقيقين  على ارض الملعب وانها من المباريات التى تتسم بالنديه الكبيره بين الفريقين .


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*


*

----------


## عباس ميرغني

*يا سلام يا مهودا تغطية كبيرة يا كبير الله يخليك لينا يااااااااااااااااااااااارب 
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة شيكو مدريد
					

الاسبوع ده والجاي رش الجلافيط العالمي اصلا ما بنرفع منهم حتي لو ماتو زاتو








قول يااااااااااااا  رب
*

----------


## أبوعاقله أماسا

*عليك الله يا أحمر مكه سيبنا من أموركم إنت وكولا دي.. الكوره قالوا متلفزه في الشروق أربعه ونصف...!
*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*اها يا ناااااس وووين الكورة 

نحن فى الشغل ما تجهجهونا عليكم الله


وروووووووووووونا اول بى اول
                        	*

----------


## sonstar

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبوعاقله أماسا
					

عليك الله يا أحمر مكه سيبنا من أموركم إنت وكولا دي.. الكوره قالوا متلفزه في الشروق أربعه ونصف...!



الي الان الشغال دعايات بس في الانتظاااااااااااااااااااااااااار
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*خبر عاجل
ابتداءاً من الإسبوع المقبل ستقوم قناة النيلين ببث مباريات الدور الثاني من دوري سوداني

*

----------


## sonstar

*يا جماعه اي خبر عن الكوره التشكيلة
                        	*

----------


## المكاجر

*اﻷستاذ أبوعاقلة أماسا هل نقل المباراة على قناة الشروق أمر مؤكد أم هي مجرد إرهاصات وشكرا؟ ؟
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

خبر عاجل
ابتداءاً من الإسبوع المقبل ستقوم قناة النيلين ببث مباريات الدور الثاني من دوري سوداني




السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ابتداءا من مباراتنا مع الجماعة يعني
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

* توليفة المريخ لمباراة اليوم  تضم الحضري باسكال.. ضفر..على جعفر. غاندي ..الباشا, علاء , سعيد مصطفي   ..كلتشي.. اوليفية  وراجي 
حسب مصادر كفر ووتر


*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*هيثم وووووين



مالو داير يمرضنا من بدرى بالسعودى ده
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون 
كليتشي
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*مباراة الزعيم وهلال كادقلي منقولة صوت من راديو قناة ام درمان
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووون
كليتشي
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*قووووووووون قولو واحد
*

----------


## خالد الزين

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووووووووووووون كلتشي يحرز الهدف الاول
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*خروج علي جعفر للاصابة
                        	*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووك مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووك


غقبال الباقيات
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*ركنية لهلال كادوقلي
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*والله ما شاء الله من قولة تيت كدا

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*تتلعب ركنية يخلصها علاء الدين يوسف للتماس
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*انفرااااااااااااااااااااااد اوليفيه وراية التسلل
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*دخول علي جعفر بعد تلقي العلاج
                        	*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*امام اوعك تنقطع ثانيه بى الثانيه
                        	*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*فى الدقيقة التاسعة   قوووووون من كلاتشى----- والمباراة بداءت قبل  عشرة دقائق---على ذمة موقع كورة
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*تمريرات رائعة للاعبي المريخ
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*مخالفة لهلال الجبال خارج ال18 ينفذها وليد
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*ضربة مرمي للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*هجمة مرتدة لهلال الجبال يخلصها علي جعفر
                        	*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*جماهير غفيرة والدخول مجان-- جماهير الزعيم كتل بشرية قادمة من كل الولاية-- والامطار تهدد  اكتمال  اللقاء---=   اللهم انصر الزعيم
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*هدف التعادل لهلال الجبال من مخالفة نفذها وليد علاء الدين وحولها صالح الامين في المرمي في الدقيقة17
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*والله يا بسكال حيرتنا
الله يكون في العون وينصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*ياخي الوسط فاكي مرة واحد كل كورة مقطوعة تعمل هجمة مرتدة لهلال الجبال
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*المخالفة من سعيد السعودي
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*استر يا رب
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*قولوا ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب
                        	*

----------


## عبدالباقي عمر

* حتى الان الدقيقة 20 والمريخ متعادل واحد  الى واحد ...
                        	*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*معقولة عادلوها


وووين المدرب يوجه ناس النص ديل
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*ياااااااااااارب

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب يا كريم انصر المريخ الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

قولوا ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب



مالك داير تشفقنا
                        	*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب يا كريم انصر المريخ الزعيم



فى شنو حاصل 



الاداء كعب ولا شنو
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*يا رب انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## عزالدين سيد وديدي

*يا جماعة المريخ منصور باذن الله لا تشفقوا الحماس في البداية والخبرة في النهاية
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*بصراحة كدة ما قادرين نفهم شيء من لاعبي الوسط والدفاع
تسديدة قوية تمر جوار المرمي وضربة مرمي للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*غايتو يا شيكو يا خوي انا وانت قاعدين في المكاتب منتظرين بس كلمة قوووووووووووون 

ربنا يصلح الحال 

غايتو انا دوامي انتهى وماشي البيت باسرع ما يمكن الان 

ان شاء الله 

مع كامل تمنياتي للمريخ بنصر كبير باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## عزالدين سيد وديدي

*يا جماعة المريخ منصور باذن الله لا تشفقوا الحماس في البداية والخبرة في النهاية دي فورة وبتنتهي بعد شوية
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*والله وليد الللية اتفسح شديد في الوسط
                        	*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

بصراحة كدة ما قادرين نفهم شيء من لاعبي الوسط والدفاع
تسديدة قوية تمر جوار المرمي وضربة مرمي للمريخ



معصورين شكلنا
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عزالدين سيد وديدي
					

يا جماعة المريخ منصور باذن الله لا تشفقوا الحماس في البداية والخبرة في النهاية دي فورة وبتنتهي بعد شوية




ان شاء الله يارب
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*انا زاتي دوامي خلص
وكنت مع المنتظرين 
غايتوا ماشين البيت
ودعواتنا مستمرة احدي ما نصل ونسمع الباقي

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*انفرااد اخر لاولفيه ويخلصها حافظ
                        	*

----------


## أسعد محجوب

*مافي رابط للإذاعة يا شباب ؟
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*كل الكرات الفي الوسط يكسبها وليد علاء الدين + صالح الامين
ومحاورنا قاعدين يتفرجو فيهم
اي كورة مشتركة لصالح هلال الجبال
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*30 دقيقة 
1\1
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*مافي واحد قادر يمسك وليد يا جماعة ؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*يارب نصرك
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*تماس للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## عزالدين سيد وديدي

*وليد طبعا عاوز يثبت للمريخ انه مظلوم وعاوز يرجع المريخ
*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

مافي واحد قادر يمسك وليد يا جماعة ؟؟؟



فكيناهو ليه عشان نفتش البمسكو منو
                        	*

----------


## أسعد محجوب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عزالدين سيد وديدي
					

وليد طبعا عاوز يثبت للمريخ انه مظلوم وعاوز يرجع المريخ



يرجع ؟ يقوم يرفسنا عشان يرجع .. برانا بنرجعه بعدين بس ما يغلبنا الشافع ده

*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*مش  مظلوم-- من  وافق على اطلاقه يستحق   المحاكمة فى الميدان والجلد والغرامة---
*

----------


## habashi

*امام م تقطعو ي اخوانا واصلو
                        	*

----------


## نزار احمد

*رابط يا شباب
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عزالدين سيد وديدي
					

وليد طبعا عاوز يثبت للمريخ انه مظلوم وعاوز يرجع المريخ




بالجد مظلوم 
اها شعيبو داير يثبت شنو ؟
صالح الامين داير يثبت شنو ؟
عبدو جابر عايز يثبت شنو ؟
بصراحة كدة وسطنا محتاج وقفة في الشوط التاني لازم يدخل رمضان عجب ويكون عندنا 3 محاور عشان نوقف ديل
                        	*

----------


## عمار النار

*ضغط رهيب
                        	*

----------


## عمار النار

*راجي الباشا وضغط رهيب
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*يااااااااااااااااااخي 
عبدو جابر بقي يتفسح
                        	*

----------


## عمار النار

*تماس للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*40 دقيقة
1\1
                        	*

----------


## عمار النار

*41 والتعادل الايجابي 1/1
                        	*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

مافي واحد قادر يمسك وليد يا جماعة ؟؟؟



فكيناهو ليه عشان نفتش البمسكو منو
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*تماس مريخي سعيد لضفر لبسكال علي جعفر علاالدين الي الحضري الي بسكال ضفر خارج الملعب تماس
                        	*

----------


## نزار احمد

*مافي رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااابط
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*من بداية الشوط التاني خروج راجي ودخول رمضان عجب
                        	*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*الاداء تعبان شكلو
                        	*

----------


## عمار النار

*<a href="http://kooorasudania.blogspot.co.uk/p/blog-page.html">http://kooorasudania.blogspot.co.uk/p/blog-page.html</a>
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*اخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
يا راجي مالك معانا ياخ
هسي كورة شعيبو دي ما نجضتنا
                        	*

----------


## عمار النار

*ده رابط <br>
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*الان الدقيقه 45 والنتيجه تعادل 1-1 المعلق دا جلفوط معفن
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*ريحونا الله يريحكم يا شباب
يااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب يا كريم انصر المريخ الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## الحجاج

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر مكة
					

الان الدقيقه 45 والنتيجه تعادل 1-1 المعلق دا جلفوط معفن



ادينا رابط المباراة عليك الله
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*نهاية الشوط الاول بالتعادل
                        	*

----------


## عمار النار

*نهاية الشوط الاول بالتعال 1/1
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*انتهاء الشوط الاول بالتعادل لكل فريق
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*اول حاجة يطلع راجي ويدخل رمضان عجب عشان يساند لاعبي المحور والهجوم
الاطراف دي خلوها تتحرر شوية وتتقدم 
الوسط داير غربلة شوية 
غاندي الليلة ما جادي
سعيد اصبر لي لمن تجو راجعين
                        	*

----------


## يوسف ابوزيد

*يا رب انصر المريخ في شوط المدربين
*

----------


## mub25

*راجي شنو وباشا شنو فى مباراة زى دى يا ابراهومة
دى مباراة فبصل موسي ورمضان عجب
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*فصل موسي ليه ظالمو يا ابراهومة
ما فى بديل لهيثم غير فيصل موسي
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*وين هيثم مصطفى 
*

----------


## mub25

*طلع الباشا وراجي وادخل فيصل موسي والعجب يا ابراهومة
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*هيثم مصطفي متاثر باصابة
ما مصاب بس راحة
حيكون متواجد فى مباراة الجلافيط ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*اللهم نصرك المبين
                        	*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

اول حاجة يطلع راجي ويدخل رمضان عجب عشان يساند لاعبي المحور والهجوم
الاطراف دي خلوها تتحرر شوية وتتقدم 
الوسط داير غربلة شوية 
غاندي الليلة ما جادي
سعيد اصبر لي لمن تجو راجعين



زماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان 
شن قلنا
                        	*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*سعيد مصطفى بتاع تفجخ   ساى  --لو ماطلع  حيعمل كارثة   جزاء- يخرج ويدخل العجب   وبس---  الباشا هو الكرت المنتظر للحسم----
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*الاستعداد لانطلاقة الشوط التثاني
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*الحكام ولاعبي المريخ داخل الملعب
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*انطلاقة الشوط الثاني
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*بسم الله وعلي بركة الله
                        	*

----------


## نزار احمد

*http://kooorasudania.blogspot.co.uk/p/blog-page.html
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*لسه راجي قاعد .......!!!!!
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله
ياخي يا ابراهومة انت ما شايف وليد دة بعمل في شنو ؟
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*راية تسلل من خطا الي علي جعفر تجعل عبدو جابر في انفراد
                        	*

----------


## نزار احمد

*الفرج قادم
*

----------


## عمار النار

*الثاني قريب
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*تاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااني وليد
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*مخالفه للمريخ ينفذها علاء يوسف 
يخلص صالح الامين لركنيه ينفذها الباشا
يستخلصها الدفاع وتصدم بانور كباشي تضبح ركنيه للمريخ ويخلصها حافظ 
الي عبدو جابر يستخلصها راجي للحضري وترجع من الدفاع الي وليد علا ثم للحضري مره اخري
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*سبعه دقائق والنتيجه تعادل
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*النصر   قادم  أنشاء  الله  
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*يارب يارب يارب
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*استر يارب
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*الحمد لله انو نفذها عبدو جابر
                        	*

----------


## نزار احمد

*النصر للمريخ
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*مخالفه للمريخ ترتكب مع اولفيفه
                        	*

----------


## عمار النار

*مخالفة مع اولفيه 
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*ابراهومة عليك الله
الله يرضي عليك 
النبي 
الرسول
مرق راجي ودخل رمضان عجب او اي واحد يحرك الوسط شوية
                        	*

----------


## عمار النار

*    الثاني قريب 
*

----------


## عمار النار

*بطاقة صفراء لصالح الامين
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*بطاقة صفراء لعبدو جابر وصالح الامين للاحتجاج
                        	*

----------


## عمار النار

*بطاقة صفراء اخرى لعبده جابر
                        	*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*ابراهومه عزبتنا
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*انتو سعيد دة شغال شنو هسي ؟؟
مرقو ياخ
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*ينفذها المخالفه علاءوبسكال تصدم بالحائط البشري 
تخرج تماس لصالح هلام كادقلي
                        	*

----------


## نزار احمد

*الله الله نصرك للزعيم
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*الله يستر من الهجمة دي
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*15 والنتيجه تعادل 1-1
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*الحمد لله تماس لهلال الجبال
                        	*

----------


## محمد المنصوري

*الدقيقة كم يا شباب الاذاعة عندنا قاطعة 
*

----------


## عمار النار

*        كلاتشي يعمل مخالفة مع صالح الامين 
*

----------


## عمار النار

*     وليد علاء الدين بهدلنا 
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*انتو وليد دة غلبكم تمسكوهو يا ارتكازاتنا ؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## محمد المنصوري

*اللهم نصرك المؤزر 
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*مخالفه من وليد علاء الدين مع ضفر نفذها الحضري
                        	*

----------


## عمار النار

*حافظ ياخر اللعب وبطاقة صفراء
                        	*

----------


## نابلسى المريخابى

*اللهم انصر الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل 
هدف لهلال كادقلي
                        	*

----------


## عمار النار

*هدف ثاني لهلال كادقلي .... عبده جابر
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*حريقة فيكم
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*استغفر الله العظيم 
عبدو جابر يسجل الهدف الثاني
                        	*

----------


## عمار النار

*الله يعين
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*يصدها عصام الحضري اكثر من مرة والدفاع نايم
                        	*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*نصرك يا رب
                        	*

----------


## الحجاج

*الهدف القاني لهلال كادقلي
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*وبرضو تقولوا لينا وليد ...................!!
تسديدة من وليد ارتدت من الحضري وكملها عبدو جابر في المرمي
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*هجمة واحدة وهدف
عرفتو ليه المريخ ضايع فى السنوات الفاتت دى؟
                        	*

----------


## عمار النار

*استغفر الله العظيم .... شدو حيلكم يا اولاد باقي زمن كافي باقي 26 دقيقة 

*

----------


## عمار النار

*بطاقة صفراء للسعودي
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*بطاقة صفراء لسعيد بداعي التمثيل داخل منطقة الجزاء
انت الواداك هناك شنو
                        	*

----------


## عمار النار

*ركلة جزاء للمريخ والحكم يتقاضي عنها
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*المذيع ده مجنون ولا شنو 

قال الحكم اشهر البطاقة الحمراء لسعيد السعودي
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*عرفنا ابراهومة فاشل
كروجر ده قاعد لشنو؟
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*هو هيثم قاعد بره !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*لا اله الا الله 
ابراهومة دة مجنون ولا شنو ؟؟؟
خروج الباشا ودخول امير كمال
خروج سعيد ودخول هيثم مصطفي
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*تخلي راجي وتطلع الباشا يا ابراهومة
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*المريخ يستطيع معادلة النتيجة 

بس يشدوا الهمة شوية 

مشكلة المريخ في تراخي لاعبيه واستهتارهم الذي يحدث في بعض الاحيان
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*شعيبو يهدف وتمر جوار المرمي 
ضربة مرمي للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*الله يصبرنا
                        	*

----------


## نابلسى المريخابى

*إستغفر الله العظيم  إستغفر الله العظيم
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*التحكيم بدا يشوف شغلوا
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*ابراهومة شنو يا جمال الوالي
                        	*

----------


## عمار النار

*   بطاقة صفراء لراجي 
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*اها اه واه ثم اه 

اين الرجال اين الحماس اين التحرك والروح العالية والهمة 

يلا يارجال شدو الهمة وباذن الله سنعود للمباراة 

الهدف يأتي في كسر من الثانية
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*طلع راجي صحبك ده يا ابراهومة
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*ياخي طلع الزفت الاسمو راجي دة ودخل رمضان عجب 
المباراة دي مباراة شفتنة وراجي ما بفهم فيها 
عليك الله يا ابراهومة الله يفتح بصيرتك وتعرف المشكلة وين
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*شنو  يعنى   نقول  ضاعت  نقاط  كادوقلى  يا أبراهومه
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*شعيبووووووووووو
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*الان اختبار حقيقي للاعبي المريخ فمن يفوز بارتداء الشعار 

قلناها من قبل 

الباشا ليس رجل المباريات القوية الجادة
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*28 دقيقة
2 هلال الجبال 1 المريخ
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mub25
					

هجمة واحدة وهدف
عرفتو ليه المريخ ضايع فى السنوات الفاتت دى؟



لما قلنا الوالي 
رئيس طوالي ونحن بقينا وصيف طوالي
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*شعيبو ده مافى زول قادر على
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*باذن الله الوضع يتعدل ويفوز المريخ 

طالما المريخ لاعب فالامل سيظل يراودنا مهما جرى الزمن وتسابقت الاقدار
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

الان اختبار حقيقي للاعبي المريخ فمن يفوز بارتداء الشعار 

قلناها من قبل 

الباشا ليس رجل المباريات القوية الجادة



  الباشا  الحين  أفضل  لاعب  وسط  بالسوان
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الدمام
					

الباشا  الحين  أفضل  لاعب  وسط  بالسوان




جيب لي مباراة واحدة خارج الارض الباشا كان فيها نجم اول او لاعب تمام
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

هو هيثم قاعد بره !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



نعم لاننا نمتلك مدرب قاااااامه يسمي ابراهومه
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الدمام
					

الباشا الحين أفضل لاعب وسط بالسوان



افشل لاعب
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

باذن الله الوضع يتعدل ويفوز المريخ 

طالما المريخ لاعب فالامل سيظل يراودنا مهما جرى الزمن وتسابقت الاقدار



   يا أخ  نادر    ماحصل   جيل  المريخ  الحالى  كان  مهزوم  فى  مباراة   وغلب  النتيجه  سوف  تنتهى  هكذا المباراة
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

جيب لي مباراة واحدة خارج الارض الباشا كان فيها نجم اول او لاعب تمام



من يوم جانا يوم واحد ما ارتحت ليه
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*شخصياً قنعت منها ومن الان نجهز نفسنا للديربي 
مووووووووووووووووووت عدييييييييييييييل جوة الميدان 
يا كتلتونا يا كتلناكم يا لاعبينا مباراة القمة مباراتنا نحن من الان سجل حضورك باللبس 5
                        	*

----------


## عمار النار

*                       هجوم ضاغط 
*

----------


## عمار النار

*                            خروج ضفر ودخول رمضان عجب 
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*خروج ضفر ودخول رمضان وبقاء راجي في الميدان
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*خروج ضفر ودخول رمضان عجب
يعنى يا ابراهومة راجي ده مقرر علينا على طول
                        	*

----------


## عمار النار

*                              الفرج قريب 
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*الله لا كسبك يا ابراهومة
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*خروج  ضفر   ودخول  رمضان  ؟  ماهذا   يا أبراهومه   دى  أفهموها   كيف  
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mub25
					

من يوم جانا يوم واحد ما ارتحت ليه




يازول انت منو 






تاريخ التسجيلMay 2010
المشاركات328
معدل تقييم المستوى22







*

----------


## عمار النار

*      باسكال وعلي جعفر وتمريرات والبحث عن هدف 
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*رمضان عجب قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*ابراهومه كوكى اخر
                        	*

----------


## عمار النار

*هدف رمضان عجب  
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
رمضـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــان عجب
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم تاج الدين

*رمضان عجب
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*اخيرا
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*قووووووووووووووووووون
من الشوط الاول بنقول ليك ادخل رمضان عجب
                        	*

----------


## عمار النار

*الانتصار جااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااي يارب 
*

----------


## zoal

*

ولادة


*

----------


## نادرالداني

*ما قلت ليكم طالما المريخ لاعب فالامل مازال موجود 

على لاعبي المريخ استغلال الدفعة المعنوية والتقدم بقوة لضرب الهلال الذي سوف يحاول ان يحافظ على شباكه نظيفة
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*برافووووو رمضان عجب
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*من الصباح نكورك دخل الشفت دة ابيت تسمع هسي كان الورطة دي ما دخلت فيها
                        	*

----------


## عمار النار

*         الحضري يامبدع 
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*بس كان ختينا الحكم ما بتجينا عوجة
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*يارب اكرمنا بهدف تالت[B][B]
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*كنت اتابعه مع الموردة زمان
اول ما اتسجل فى المريخ انا قلت هذا هو خليفة العجب
بس اهمل نفسه واهمله الكوكي الله يهيه
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*الله يستر من المخالفة دي
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*يظهر ان المباراة مثيرة وقوية وجادة وباذن الله المريخ يتخطى هذا الفريق العنيد
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*ركنية لهلال الجبال الله يستر
                        	*

----------


## عمار النار

*     ركنية لهلال كادقلي 
*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*طيب ان شاء الله الكوكى ده اقتنع بعد دخل عجب ده
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

يارب اكرمنا بهدف تالت[B][B]







ياااااااااااااااااااا  رب
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*الله عليك يا رمضان يا عجب
                        	*

----------


## عمار النار

*هيثم كلاتشي رمضان عجب رمضان يتقدم راجي رمضان 
*

----------


## نابلسى المريخابى

*الباقى كم دقيقه
                        	*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*ياااااااااااااااااااااارب
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*شفتو الراجل دة مما دخل حرك المباراة والنتيجة كيف ؟؟
لكن ال.............. البقنعو شنو ؟؟
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*انتو المذيع ده ما عنده غير اذاعة الكورة بس 

ما بديك اي تعليق عن الكورة ومستواها وياتوا فريق كويس والحاصل شنو 

يعني مفروض يشرح لينا سير المباراة والحاصل شنو وما هو الفريق الافضل 

غايتو مذيعين اخر زمن
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب يا كريم انصر المريخ الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*طارق الجلفوطي بيحتج
                        	*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*اللهم انصر الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*اها الزمن كم
                        	*

----------


## عمار النار

*   ركنية للمريخ 
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

انتو المذيع ده ما عنده غير اذاعة الكورة بس 

ما بديك اي تعليق عن الكورة ومستواها وياتوا فريق كويس والحاصل شنو 

يعني مفروض يشرح لينا سير المباراة والحاصل شنو وما هو الفريق الافضل 

غايتو مذيعين اخر زمن




خليها تنتهي وبوريك الحاصل شنو يا استاذ
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*طرد لاعب من هلال كادقلى
دى فرصة العمر يا لاعبي المريخ
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*ركنيه للمريخ وينفذها سيدا 
تحتسب مخالفه لحافظ
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*الدقيقة 40 
النتيجة 2\2
                        	*

----------


## عمار النار

*  الدقيقة 40  الشوط الثاني التعادل 2/2
*

----------


## zoal

*
طرد لاعب من هلال كادوقليِ
*

----------


## سامرين

*خمسه دقائق وتنتهى المباراة
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*اللاعب الذي طرد هو حمزه ادم
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*




الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 89 (27 من الأعضاء و 62 زائر)
نادرالداني,
نابلسى المريخابى,
محمد المنصوري,
مريخ المدينة,
نزار احمد,
معتصم صالح,
Azmi shosh,
المكاجر,
امام اباتي,
البركان الهادئ,
الحجاج,
الحوشابي,
الصادق هبانى,
ابن ادريس,
ابراهيم تاج الدين,
ابراهيم عبدالله ابراهيم,
ابوعبودى الصغير,
حودا,
mamoun15,
mub25,
سامرين,
شيكو مدريد,
عمار النار,
عادل الناصر,
عبد المنعم خليفة,
عبد العظيم حاج عمر,
طارق الحاج




ملمومين في الخير ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*بابـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور
                        	*

----------


## عمار النار

*  رمضان عجب .... راجي ومخالفة  
*

----------


## zoal

*

ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا رب





*

----------


## عمار النار

* هيثم ينفذ ...... امير كمال علي جعر باسكال 
*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*يااااااااااااااااااااااارب
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*يجب ان يرمي المريخ بكل اسلحته في الدقائق القادمة مع الحذر من المرتدات بابقاء باسكال فقط 

ولكن مين يسمع
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*مخالفه لصالح المريخ ينفذها هيثم مصطفي 
معكوسه يخلصها الدفاع يستلهما امير كمال والان الدقيقه 44
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*انا تاني لو منتظر لي زول ما بقول ليهو انا راجيك 
بس عشان اسم راجي دة
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*المذيع من الدقيقة اربعين وداها تلاتة واربعين اربع واربعين طوالي
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*لسه في زمن بدل ضائع
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*اعمل حسابك يا بسكال 
انت بابور دة ما عارف المرة الفاتت عمل شنو ؟
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم تاج الدين

*يارب كرت احمر من نصيب راجى
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*يلا يا شباب ارموا لقدام
                        	*

----------


## عمار النار

*  رمضان امير كمال  
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*45 دقيقة 
النتيجة 2\2
                        	*

----------


## عمار النار

*    الزمن الاصلي انتهي يلا شباب    
*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*الحصل شنو ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابراهيم تاج الدين
					

يارب كرت احمر من نصيب راجى




اميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  ييين ومرفوع للقوة 100
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*يا شباب ما تحكموا على اللاعب ساكت 

امكن كان لاعب كويس شن عرفنا نحنا 

اسه المذيع ده بوري زول حاجة 

كل الناس سواسية 

ماعارفين اي حاجة سوى تعادل الفريقين
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*اها الجاكم شنو ؟
دايرين تدوها الطير
                        	*

----------


## عمار النار

*    نهاية المباراة 
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

يا شباب ما تحكموا على اللاعب ساكت 

امكن كان لاعب كويس شن عرفنا نحنا 

اسه المذيع ده بوري زول حاجة 

كل الناس سواسية 

ماعارفين اي حاجة سوى تعادل الفريقين





انا معاي بث مباشر من هناك
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*نهاية المباراة بالتعادل
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*الحمدلله على كل حال
                        	*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*خيرها في غيرها
                        	*

----------


## zoal

*

الحمد لله احسن من الغلب
*

----------


## عادل حسبو

*والله ياريت لو انهزمو عشان اللوردات اعرفو ابرهومه كويس
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*شعيبو ده مافى زول قادر على
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*الله يصبرنا
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الحمدلله انتهت
اخف اﻻضرار
                        	*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*ده غلب عديل لانو هنا فى استادنا عادلوها وهناك عادلوها دى رجاله عديل
                        	*

----------


## النزير

*يا رب يتعادل الهلال او يتغلب
ماكنا دايرين كدة لكن الله غالب
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 111 (24 من الأعضاء و 87 زائر)

امام اباتي,مامون,نابلسى المريخابى,مجنون,مريخابي كسلاوي,نزار احمد,معتصم صالح,النزير,الحجاج,الحوشابي,ابن ادريس,ابراهيم تاج الدين,احمر مكة,خالد عيساوي,حودا,mub25,سامرين+,شيكو مدريد,عمار النار,عادل حسبو,عبد المنعم خليفة,zoal,ود الدمام,طارق الحاج
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*كل منك يا ابراهومه شفت بعد التبديل الحصل شنو ؟!!!!!
                        	*

----------


## عادل حسبو

*غيرها والله لو ماشلنا الكاس والدوري السنه دي تناي مانشيلها ليوم الدين
قولو لي المستهترين ديل الناقصم شنو 
لو كان وضعهم زي وضع الهلال والله كانو نزلو الدرجه الاولي
الله يسامحكم
بس الغلط مامنكم من اللوردات المدلعنكم
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*كل مباراة ولها ظروفها والحمدلله على كل حال
اتمنى ان يستفيد الجهاز الفني من الأخطاء والعمل على تجنبها في اللقاء القادم وهو الأهم

*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عادل حسبو
					

والله ياريت لو انهزمو عشان اللوردات اعرفو ابرهومه كويس



هم عارفنو يا حبيب 
بس نحن لا نتمني هزيمة المريخ مهما كان 
نحن نعشق المريخ وان كان اللوردات يتصرفون علي هواهم
                        	*

----------


## Jamal Balal

*الحمد لله ،،،
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*بدر الدين تتذكر لمن قلت ليك الله يستر من البوست دة ؟
والله حسيت
ـــــ
عليك الله في زمتك وربنا يخلي ليك اولادك المباراة الجاية ما دايرين ليها اي بوست البوست يتفتح بعد المباراة طواااااااااااالي
واياك تفكر تجي الخرطوم ولو داير تسلم علينا والله نحن كويسيييييييييييييييييييييييييين  العوجة ما عندنا .
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الحمدلله
اخف اﻻضرار
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*مباراة انتهت بخيرها وشرها ماعاوزين بكاء ونحيب وندم وكلام لا يفيد ولا يودي ويجيب 
على الجميع العمل يد واحدة من اجل تحقيق الفوز في المباراة القادمة امام الهلال 

راجي تم تجهيزه لمباراة الهلال واعتقد بانه اكتسب لياقة بدنية جيدة ستمكنه من لعب مباراة القمة بشهية مفتوحة وربما سيكون هو الافضل باذن الله 

كل مباراة ليها ظروفها المختلفة عن الاخرى 

تعادل المريخ امام اسود الجبال سيكون له ما بعده واثره الجيد للمباراة القادمة 

ارموا لقدام وانسوا 

هناك مدرب جديد سيعمل على اصلاح الحال بعد ان دون كل شئ عن مباراة اليوم في مذكرته الخاصة
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عادل حسبو
					

غيرها والله لو ماشلنا الكاس والدوري السنه دي تناي مانشيلها ليوم الدين
قولو لي المستهترين ديل الناقصم شنو 
لو كان وضعهم زي وضع الهلال والله كانو نزلو الدرجه الاولي
الله يسامحكم
بس الغلط مامنكم من اللوردات المدلعنكم





33333333333333
                        	*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*نبكى بس طوالى نحن كده تلبن ونديها الطير
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

مباراة انتهت بخيرها وشرها ماعاوزين بكاء ونحيب وندم وكلام لا يفيد ولا يودي ويجيب 
على الجميع العمل يد واحدة من اجل تحقيق الفوز في المباراة القادمة امام الهلال 

راجي تم تجهيزه لمباراة الهلال واعتقد بانه اكتسب لياقة بدنية جيدة ستمكنه من لعب مباراة القمة بشهية مفتوحة وربما سيكون هو الافضل باذن الله 

كل مباراة ليها ظروفها المختلفة عن الاخرى 

تعادل المريخ امام اسود الجبال سيكون له ما بعده واثره الجيد للمباراة القادمة 

ارموا لقدام وانسوا 

هناك مدرب جديد سيعمل على اصلاح الحال بعد ان دون كل شئ عن مباراة اليوم في مذكرته الخاصة



كلام موزوون وعين المنطق يا زعيم نعم لننتقل الى ما بعد المباراة
ونستعد من جميع النواحي للإسبوع القادم وبالذات الجمهور دعمه وتوجيهه من قبل الأولتراس
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*الفائدة الوحيدة من المباراة دى 
الباشا والسعودى ما حياكلوا عيش مع كروجر
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*










*

----------


## ابراهيم تاج الدين

* نقفل ملف كادوقلى ونفتح ملف الجلافيط بروح جديدة جمهور واعلام وادارة و لاعبين بروح التفاؤل
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*




			
				قال مدرب مريخ كادوقلي ان المريخ كان يعاني مشكلة  في وسط الملعب بانت عقب مرور ثلث ساعة من المباراة ادت لحدوث مخالفات احرز  منها صالح الامين هدف التعادل وحتى الاطراف لم تكن فاعلة بعد ان ركز جهازه  الفني على تحركات العمق والتي نجح طارق في ايقافها وقال ان المريخ ان اراد  الفوز لابد له من تعديله طريقة اللعب و اجراء تعديلات في وسط الملعب وقال  في ختام حديثه ان هلال كادوقلي كان الاقرب للظفر بالشوط الاول
			
		


.....
                        	*

----------


## Jamal Balal

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					


راجي تم تجهيزه لمباراة الهلال واعتقد بانه اكتسب لياقة بدنية جيدة ستمكنه من لعب مباراة القمة بشهية مفتوحة وربما سيكون هو الافضل باذن الله 



المصيبة ان هذه المباراة ليست مباراة تجهيز انما مباراة تأكيد و تأمين الصداره ،،، صناع اللعب معروفين هيثم و فيصل موسى و الباشا ،، هيثم فى الكنبه لماذا لم يشارك بفيصل موسى ؟؟؟ لماذا راجى ؟؟؟ حقيقة استغربتها من ابراهومه !!!!!!

 معك فى نسيان هذه المباراة بخيرها فقط و يجب التركيز على شرها و العمل على تفاديه و لربما من أكثر خيرها الدخول لمباراة القمة بدوافع أقوى للشعور بقلة الفارق ،،، و لربما ان كنا فزنا اليوم يؤدى إلى التراخى نوعا ما فى مباراة القمة ،،،
الخير فيما اختاره الله ،،، و ما شاءالله كان ،،، و نتمنى التوفيق فى مقبل المباريات ان شاءالله ،،،
                        	*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*الحمد لله الذى لايحمد   على    مكروه   سواه
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*نعم لفتح ملف القمه 
وهذه المباراة سنعود لها بعد القمه
                        	*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*الحمد لله رب العالمين
                        	*

----------


## ابواسراء

*هذا هو الدورى الذي ننشده تنافس حر وقوة ونتائج ليست مضمونة وبعدد وافر من الأهداف ونتمنى من هذه الفرق أي فرق الوسط ان تكون بهذه القوة وان لاتترك نقاطها لمن لايستاهلها ونتمنى كذلك من التحكيم ان يكون نزيها فى كل مباريات الدورى ولا يجاملوا فريق دون الآخر رقم اننا لانعلم من هو حكم مباراة اليوم وماذا فعل المهم بمثل ما فقدنا نقطتين فى ملعبنا فقدنا نقطتين خارج ملعبنا  وكونه يكون هناك بديل يغير النتيجة فالقادم احلى بإذن الله مع كروجر
*

----------

